# What Mtn. are you hitting up this weekend? East Coast



## Mysticfalcon

*Jay Peak*

I'll be at Jay but then again that is always where I am. There calling for some more snow on friday so that might be enough to get things to 100% open


----------



## T.J.

i dont know where i'll be this weekend. kinda depends on conditions right now as weve had a good bit of warm temps and rain over the weekend. also depends on who from this site i can drag out with me...


----------



## BiggerThanYours

i think im going to windham, i would love to go to jay, but its too far of a drive for me


----------



## Guest

Jibbing at Whaleback


----------



## lisevolution

I may hit Stratton back up or possibly Killington if this guy I work with would stop talking shit and let me use his house!


----------



## alaric

Greek peak. hahaha.


----------



## Guest

Okemo  and/or my local real mountain with some backcouontry if the weather follows suite here in southern Conn


----------



## Guest

Its either Windham, Strat, Stowe, or Killington

Windham if every1 bitches out at the last min.

its supposed to snow thurs/fri and on sat or sun :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

I live in PA and will probably just go to Bear Creek  

Its pretty small but its only about 40 mins from my house.


----------



## lisevolution

If you can make the ride Stowe got slammed as did Jay Peak and are still getting killed


----------



## Guest

hopefully i can go to stowe

i know 100% windham

but i deff wanna hit up stowe or killington


----------



## Guest

*Snow Bowl in Middlebury VT*

I'm going on a ski/boarding trip to Snow Bowl, has anyone ever been there. Is it good for boarding?


----------



## Guest

Windham was amazing today haha

there were NO LINES at all b.c the conditions to drive out were horrible

only crazy ppl were out driving today:laugh: 

there was all powder all day b.c it was snowing 
and throughout the snow storm there supposed to get 8" which made it really fun


----------



## lisevolution

StreetwearNYC said:


> Windham was amazing today haha
> 
> there were NO LINES at all b.c the conditions to drive out were horrible
> 
> only crazy ppl were out driving today:laugh:
> 
> there was all powder all day b.c it was snowing
> and throughout the snow storm there supposed to get 8" which made it really fun



One of the 6days this year that Windham will be awesome!!!


----------



## Guest

hunter was pretty damn good sunday, and again it was good wednesday.. 700 miles driving, will be back up after the holiday crowds disperse.


----------



## Guest

Holiday Valley, in western new york, if my mom wont drive me the hour drive ill take the 20 minute to kissing bridge.


----------



## Guest

Mt. Baker Wa is my home mountain  Its almost guaranteed powder everyday. I was just up today and this week we have gotten 78 inches and 10 more when i was up 

EDIT: Sorry didnt see east coast


----------



## Guest

lisevolution said:


> If you can make the ride Stowe got slammed as did Jay Peak and are still getting killed


carpool? i'll give ya gas money..


----------



## Guest

I'll be hitting up Gore Mountain in NY during the holiday weekend. I've never been before but from what i have heard and read, its pretty good riding for an East Coast mountain. I'll toss a review up when i get back.


----------



## kri$han

I'm at Killington right now! ..www000000t... just got into the hotel, for three days of boarding BUT the snow doesn't look that great 

no *real* pow coming our way...


----------



## Guest

kri$han said:


> I'm at Killington right now! ..www000000t... just got into the hotel, for three days of boarding BUT the snow doesn't look that great
> 
> no *real* pow coming our way...


little warm up.....perfect timing..i dont go up til after the holidays


----------



## Guest

Whats usuaally less packed,Hunter or Windam? Ive only been to Windam once,but it was early in the season and there werent many ppl there.


----------



## lisevolution

Windham is always less crowded than Hunter...they're both busy though!

Krishan I wish I would have known you were gonna be there, I was there from the 26th-28th with 2 of my skier friends, we could've met up and ripped some runs...


----------



## Guest

I know it's not the weekend but I'll be at Killington tomorrow.


----------



## Phenom

I was at Mount Creek in NJ today. It was pretty cool because Burton, Salomon, and K2 were there all giving out products to demo. Once the end of the month comes around I'll be going pretty much only to Greek Peak, possibly with a few weekend trips here and there to other mountains. lol I know greek peak is a joke but it's 30 min away from my school so that justifies going there right? :dunno:


----------



## baldylox

went to camelback today. couldnt ask for better spring conditions.......oh wait, it's january.:dunno:


----------



## Guest

Went to Blue Mountain Sunday, 50 degrees and a bit slushy, but not to bad. Been real crowded the last few weekends.


----------



## Mr. Right

Steven206Seattl said:


> Mt. Baker Wa is my home mountain  Its almost guaranteed powder everyday. I was just up today and this week we have gotten 78 inches and 10 more when i was up
> 
> EDIT: Sorry didnt see east coast


I made the same mistake, almost got done bragging about 2 feet of old and 12 or better of fresh tomorrow........


----------



## Guest

cifex said:


> went to camelback today. couldnt ask for better spring conditions.......oh wait, it's january.:dunno:


i've got to drop my sister off MIDDAY at LAG, that we're gonna shoot up to windham aroound noon...


----------



## Dcp584

Stowe and maybe somewhere else up that way.


----------



## Guest

I'm new to snowboarding and just wondering if the conditions for this weekend are projected to be good enough to make a day trip worth it. I'll be coming from NYC so maybe a trip to Hunter Mtn? Or should I look much further North to escape the ice...


----------



## baldylox

aloha23 said:


> I'm new to snowboarding and just wondering if the conditions for this weekend are projected to be good enough to make a day trip worth it. I'll be coming from NYC so maybe a trip to Hunter Mtn? Or should I look much further North to escape the ice...


you'd have to go really far into VT cause it's warm everywhere.

im gunna do windham this weekend. I dont think it will be that bad even with rain in the next few days. it's not really cold enough to ice up.


----------



## baldylox

megladan said:


> i've got to drop my sister off MIDDAY at LAG, that we're gonna shoot up to windham aroound noon...


what day ya goin?


----------



## Guest

I was thinking of going up Saturday, but may have trouble convincing my buddies. Just got a new board and I'm dying to get out there.


----------



## Guest

cifex said:


> what day ya goin?


next wednesday i believe hunter or windham, i think my bindings ship today!!! :dunno:


----------



## Guest

got my bindings, going up wednesday, i wish i was headed up tomorrow night but my friends working monday... definitely wednesday, might have some pow/packed pow conditions.


----------



## baldylox

megladan said:


> got my bindings, going up wednesday, i wish i was headed up tomorrow night but my friends working monday... definitely wednesday, might have some pow/packed pow conditions.


niice....i scrapped my windham plans today due to insane amounts of rain yesterday. mountain must have armor today. i know a guy who went up to learn today....musta been rough


----------



## Guest

hoping the fake/natural snow will rebound it by wednesday.. we might get slammed on the island.... :dunno:


----------



## lisevolution

Yeah I was talking to Tony who own X-Treme Surf and Skate in Elwood (great shop by the way that basically only sells Rome and Mervin Mfg. equipment) and he had a few friends/employees who were up at Windham/Hunter sat/sun and said it wasn't really worth taking the trip. He was going to go up today but after those reviews decided to pass


----------



## baldylox

lisevolution said:


> Yeah I was talking to Tony who own X-Treme Surf and Skate in Elwood (great shop by the way that basically only sells Rome and Mervin Mfg. equipment) and he had a few friends/employees who were up at Windham/Hunter sat/sun and said it wasn't really worth taking the trip. He was going to go up today but after those reviews decided to pass


the guys that went up said that snow was pretty scarce. lots of bare acreage, hazards, and no snow in the glades at all. i think windham is down to like 20 trails open. hope things turn around


----------



## Guest

right when my flippin' bindings come the snow melts. :dunno: im moving out west, goodbye all.... anyone want a roomie? :cheeky4:


----------



## lisevolution

dude I'm totally with you on moving out west! If I didn't have a gf and actual responsibilities I'd be audi quattro 5000


----------



## baldylox

i've actually only been out west once and the conditions weren't great but it was early season (dec). def gunna try to put a couple trips together next year. maybe whistler / tahoe ^_^


----------



## Guest

Wheres all the snow? I was expecting 7 innches this morning but woke up to nothing. Any of you guys get anything?


----------



## Guest

got a big ole' gooseegg here in syosset.... :dunno: now why did my aunt and uncle have to sell their house in basalt..  30 mins from aspen/snowmass. 1 hour from the passes..


----------



## Guest

just got home from hunter...best day of the year for me so far.. little to no ice, fresh fallen/made snow, all in all made for a good day..


----------



## rgrwilco

i know its rebounding, but i just want to bring up a point. you guys complain about warmth for a week? its called the January thaw. its been happening since the ice ages ended and is perfectly normal. it existed when my father was a kid, and my grandparents were kids. its just part of northeast weather, nothing new. theres a phrase i think goes something like "if you don't like the weather in the northeast, just wait a Minuit". one week of shitty snow is nothing to die about.

unless the same shit as last year happens. then we can all complain.


----------



## lisevolution

last year ended awesome but it didn't start until february


----------



## Guest

yeah, all things considered hunter wasnt TOO bad wednesday when i was up there..gonna be headed up again this week i think.


----------



## baldylox

megladan said:


> yeah, all things considered hunter wasnt TOO bad wednesday when i was up there..gonna be headed up again this week i think.


ehhh...just got back from hunter. NEVER going back. f*ck that mountain. there uphill capacity blows nuts. there are 8 trillion people. the snow sucks. its on the windward side of the hill so it's windy as f*ck and icy as f*ck. they will not give you a voucher if you ride for an hour and it blows. windham is same distance and on its worst days is not as bad as hunters best (non-snow days). i am forming a rebellion. who is with me!? viva la revolution!!!!!


----------



## Guest

cifex said:


> ehhh...just got back from hunter. NEVER going back. f*ck that mountain. there uphill capacity blows nuts. there are 8 trillion people. the snow sucks. its on the windward side of the hill so it's windy as f*ck and icy as f*ck. they will not give you a voucher if you ride for an hour and it blows. windham is same distance and on its worst days is not as bad as hunters best (non-snow days). i am forming a rebellion. who is with me!? viva la revolution!!!!!


\
weird i had good snow there wednesday.... windham doesnt get the wind so bad eh? im not as familiar with windham as i am with hunter.


----------



## baldylox

i guess cause they had snow monday/tues and not so many people during the week. the only reason i went is cause they said they made 6-10 overnight with the cold temps. im sure some kids 5 miles down the road had fun playing on their snow covered lawn. yea windham is good. trails arent as interesting, but much less wind, much better snow, much less people.


----------



## Guest

cifex said:


> i guess cause they had snow monday/tues and not so many people during the week. the only reason i went is cause they said they made 6-10 overnight with the cold temps. im sure some kids 5 miles down the road had fun playing on their snow covered lawn. yea windham is good. trails arent as interesting, but much less wind, much better snow, much less people.


thats what my friend has been telling me, i just like the topography of hunter...that said i've only been to windham once..maybe going there this week or the next.. anyone interested in meeting up lemme know..


----------



## baldylox

megladan said:


> thats what my friend has been telling me, i just like the topography of hunter...that said i've only been to windham once..maybe going there this week or the next.. anyone interested in meeting up lemme know..


id be down to hit it up next weekend.


----------



## lisevolution

I hit Windham on Saturday for the exact reasons you won't ever go to Hunter again! Trust me Windham was slammed on Saturday and it was the usual bowling for skiers course on the mountain! That said once you find the right lift it's no problem. While everyone else was waiting for the HS Quad we kept taking the slow triple to the top with no line! People are dumb... let's wait in line longer for a faster lift so that the slow lift can get us to the top faster!


----------



## baldy

yo im going to okemo this weekend with the local ski shop, what should i be expecting? i heard its super mellow there. the dude there said its a nice big mountain though, i wanna ride as many mountains as i can


----------



## baldylox

baldy said:


> yo im going to okemo this weekend with the local ski shop, what should i be expecting? i heard its super mellow there. the dude there said its a nice big mountain though, i wanna ride as many mountains as i can


okemo is a good all around mountain. bout the same size as all the other big ones in the area. hovering right around that 2000 foot vertical mark. pretty much as big as it gets on this side of the country with exeption of whiteface w/ 3200'. add them together and you get whistler.

i've found okemo to be less crowded than snow, stratton and DEF killington but. you'll find you spend alot of time killing your quadracepts on the traverses trying to get back to a diff part of the mountain. weird layout. study the trail map a bit on the ride up.


----------



## baldy

cool thanks a lot man. i just got a burton twin and can't wait to try it out. i can't wait to go since the last couple mountains i been on were camelback and hunter.


----------



## lisevolution

Take the main lift to the highspeed quad and stay on the top half of the mountain and you'll be fine. If you get to the southface on Okemo there will be no one on it and that's the place to stay. Stay away from Jackson Gore unless your comfortable on diamonds and the main face of the mountain will be slammed with people so I try to avoid it also


----------



## Guest

baldy said:


> cool thanks a lot man. i just got a burton twin and can't wait to try it out. i can't wait to go since the last couple mountains i been on were camelback and hunter.


Let me know how you like the twin. I was thinking of getting one myself. Do spend most of the time in the park or all over the mt?


----------



## rgrwilco

lisevolution said:


> Take the main lift to the highspeed quad and stay on the top half of the mountain and you'll be fine. If you get to the southface on Okemo there will be no one on it and that's the place to stay. Stay away from Jackson Gore unless your comfortable on diamonds and the main face of the mountain will be slammed with people so I try to avoid it also


okemo has diamonds:dunno:


----------



## Guest

rgrwilco said:


> okemo has diamonds:dunno:


south jersey doesnt have guidos? :dunno:


----------



## rgrwilco

megladan said:


> south jersey doesnt have guidos? :dunno:



are you seriously calling me a guido? thats soo funny. btw, the guido population is in north jersey/nyc area. south jersey has ******** as its all pine barrens.

and ill back up my okemo statement with proof

Okemo Mountain Resort, VT Trail or Piste Map : Overview : 3d Ski Maps


----------



## baldylox

rgrwilco said:


> are you seriously calling me a guido? thats soo funny. btw, the guido population is in north jersey/nyc area. south jersey has ******** as its all pine barrens.
> 
> and ill back up my okemo statement with proof
> 
> Okemo Mountain Resort, VT Trail or Piste Map : Overview : 3d Ski Maps


cool site. he should have a diff scale for the east though since our snow sucks so bad trails are harder.


----------



## Guest

rgrwilco said:


> are you seriously calling me a guido? thats soo funny. btw, the guido population is in north jersey/nyc area. south jersey has ******** as its all pine barrens.
> 
> and ill back up my okemo statement with proof
> 
> Okemo Mountain Resort, VT Trail or Piste Map : Overview : 3d Ski Maps


i was referring to the shore goers =P



cifex said:


> cool site. he should have a diff scale for the east though since our snow sucks so bad trails are harder.


i've noticed that.. nothing like carving at mach 5 and not noticing that touch of ice...


----------



## baldylox

yea, im wishing id bought one of those magnetraction boards instead of my kink this year. 

you gunna ride at all this weekend?


----------



## baldy

anyone can give me a preview of killington? im going for the weekend next week. okemo is cancelled for me. but i did get a chance to test my twin at camelback today. very "buttery"


----------



## Guest

cifex said:


> yea, im wishing id bought one of those magnetraction boards instead of my kink this year.
> 
> you gunna ride at all this weekend?


going up next wednesday.. we do the midweek gig, cheaper no crowds and its ladies day =]


----------



## NYCboarder

was up at mountain creek jan 26th pretty good conditions


----------



## baldylox

NYCboarder said:


> was up at mountain creek jan 26th pretty good conditions


nice, ima hit up camelsack tomorrow. or maybe windham.


----------



## Guest

conditions have been shit i have not even considered going up...what happened to winter? :dunno:


----------



## baldylox

megladan said:


> conditions have been shit i have not even considered going up...what happened to winter? :dunno:


i dont know. this sucks ass. i am seriously contemplating driving 6 and a half hours to get up to jay or something. maybe it'll be empty for superbowl sunday????? wishful thinking??? atleast they're getting a 5 inches or so from this crap. if i hear another weather report say 'wintry mix', i'll drive to the station and bitch slap the weatherman


----------



## Mysticfalcon

Well I just got off the phone with my cousin who lives almost at the base of Jay and she says its sleet and hail at her house. Im not sure what tomorow AM will be like but hopefully it will change to snow soon.


----------



## baldylox

Mysticfalcon said:


> Well I just got off the phone with my cousin who lives almost at the base of Jay and she says its sleet and hail at her house. Im not sure what tomorow AM will be like but hopefully it will change to snow soon.



good to know, would not want to waste that kinda drive.


----------



## Guest

im curious to see how windham is gonna be tomorrow, hopefully MOST will be watching the superbowl and not at the mountain... one can dream cant he?


----------



## Minger

Just got back from Bristol Mountain in Upstate NY. Kinda icy, but for my second time snowboarding...kickass.


----------



## Mysticfalcon

Jay was total crap yesterday. Only had 1 lift running up high and It was 35+mph winds so I only did one run up there. Putted around on the green flades for a while and then came home after a few hours. Hopefully today will be better. They were supposed to groom the heck out of everything over night and the wind was supposed to stop for today.


----------



## Guest

windham was manageable at best.the weather was kickass and so were the greens i brought with me.only problem was the ice...and i've got a funny fall video coming for ya'll in the coming days.


----------



## baldy

I just got back from killington and pico this weekend. I've never been to either and killington was easily the biggest mountain i've been on so far (first season for me). the only thing i didn't like were the crowds of people at the lifts. the wind delays made it even worse as well. and it was pretty windy this weekend. then i went to pico on sunday, and it was really nice there. its a very small mountain but it has such a great scenery, no crowds, and wide open trails. pico is a beautiful mountain


----------



## baldylox

fresh snow!

windham saturday...... someone get down and throw down...............on gas


----------



## Guest

cifex said:


> fresh snow!
> 
> windham saturday...... someone get down and throw down...............on gas


takin the bus to stratton on sunday


----------



## baldylox

just back from camelsack......crowded but pretty decent conditions. yay


----------



## Guest

cifex said:


> just back from camelsack......crowded but pretty decent conditions. yay


im interested in how stratton is gonna be tomorrow, never ridden there before..


----------



## Guest

the not so big hermon mountain. i wish i could get out to sugarloaf more this year. ive only been once but i overnighted and boarded the next day..


----------



## baldylox

oh and they gave me the youth rate. yay


----------



## Guest

shoulda went to stratton  stupid amounts of pow in the trees,i never waited more than a minute or two on the lift lines.. video to follow.


----------



## NYCboarder

went to creek on saturday, not bad pretty good conisidering all i rode this year was ice! i had a great night riding session but only thing that sucked was when i used my face to cushion my fall from a kicker.. kinda sucked lol


----------



## Guest

real snow<3333333333


----------



## baldylox

looks like your laying out a nice deep carve there


----------



## Guest

cifex said:


> looks like your laying out a nice deep carve there


hell yeah..but for some reason i suck at heelside carves.. toeside i have no trouble..


----------



## baldylox

me too, i dont know if its my form or what.... i just can't seem to hold an edge well on heelside and i end up going digi


----------



## Guest

cifex said:


> me too, i dont know if its my form or what.... i just can't seem to hold an edge well on heelside and i end up going digi


yeah, wierd...wheres snowwolf when ya need him? :dunno:


----------



## baldylox

megladan said:


> yeah, wierd...wheres snowwolf when ya need him? :dunno:


thats one of the reasons im psyched about the jay peak trip this week. wanna get someone to video me so i can figure out what the eff im doing wrong.


----------



## Guest

heading to jay peak? thats awesome. i just got back from a trip there. great mountain! tons of fun trails. will definitely go again next year.


----------



## Guest

goin to hunter tomorrow 2/27.. supposed to get a little bit of snow, but i think i've been spoiled having ridden stratton sunday..


----------



## Guest

Going to either saddleback or sunday river tomorrow for some mid week powerd riding ca't wait should be some sick riding. Getting 12+ inches tonight; it jsut started up a few minutes ago.


----------



## Guest

mopo-85 said:


> Going to either saddleback or sunday river tomorrow for some mid week powerd riding ca't wait should be some sick riding. Getting 12+ inches tonight; it jsut started up a few minutes ago.


word up, leaving long island around 330-400,if i didnt get free tickets to hunter i would be going something respectable. =P


----------



## Guest

cifex said:


> thats one of the reasons im psyched about the jay peak trip this week. wanna get someone to video me so i can figure out what the eff im doing wrong.


YouTube - stratton carve


----------



## Guest

Thinking about hitting up Mt. Southington on Thursday night...


----------



## Guest

megladan said:


> word up, leaving long island around 330-400,if i didnt get free tickets to hunter i would be going something respectable. =P


I only live 20 minutes away from sunday river, it's amazing.


----------



## Guest

mopo-85 said:


> I only live 20 minutes away from sunday river, it's amazing.


ahh you're a snowbrat  :cheeky4:
what are the odds of hunter having some decent conditions tomorrow?


----------



## Guest

what are the odds of hunter having some decent conditions tomorrow?[/QUOTE]

I'd say pretty good. Jiiminy had 12" or so last night. Not too many people out either. Had a blast. It was raining at the bottom for a while. Got a soaked. Heading to Mt. Snow on Sunday:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

I'm going to Bristol tomorrow night and Saturday. Hopefully getting out to Mt. Snow before the end of March.


----------



## Guest

ScotyRokt said:


> what are the odds of hunter having some decent conditions tomorrow?


I'd say pretty good. Jiiminy had 12" or so last night. Not too many people out either. Had a blast. It was raining at the bottom for a while. Got a soaked. Heading to Mt. Snow on Sunday:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]
never rained at hunter, at least 6 inches everywhere on the mountain, except white cloud which had about 1 - 2 feet


----------



## Guest

going to sugarbush this friday-sunday! heard they got dumped with 14" of snow woot woot!


----------



## NYCboarder

i was thinking about camelback or mountain creek on saturday for twilight.. but if hunter or windham got some snow let me know!!!! i may have to take a ride up there!


----------



## Guest

NYCboarder said:


> i was thinking about camelback or mountain creek on saturday for twilight.. but if hunter or windham got some snow let me know!!!! i may have to take a ride up there!


they had a little bit....

YouTube - Star Fish

my friend is recording i am in front of em. i kinda wish i had the camera for that fall he took.. everytime i think about it i laugh my ass off!!


----------



## Guest

alaric said:


> Greek peak. hahaha.


Man I went there a few weeks ago and that place doesn't have much to offer. The lifts look like their from the 50's and are slooooow. Their isn't much variety in the terrain. It's pretty much straight down the mountain. I guess I'm just spoiled from going to Holiday Valley.


----------



## Guest

Heading to Bristol Saturday during the day (3/8). Anyone else going to be there?


----------



## baldylox

megladan said:


> YouTube - stratton carve


what size board you riding? i noticed while at Jay that if I ride my old 159 floater I lay out a perfect carve, even on steep trails. the two 155s just dont have enough effective edge. Also, gotta carve faster.

on that note, anyone interested in a 155 ride kink or a 155 sims impulse?


----------



## Guest

been getting the fishing tackle together for the upcoming season, looks like the mountains are taking a big hit with this little warm spell we're having, c'mon march!! get'r done.


----------



## Guest

megladan said:


> been getting the fishing tackle together for the upcoming season, looks like the mountains are taking a big hit with this little warm spell we're having, c'mon march!! get'r done.


Blasphemy! LET IT SNOW!!!!


----------



## Guest

burke mountain, VT


----------



## Guest

cifex said:


> what size board you riding? i noticed while at Jay that if I ride my old 159 floater I lay out a perfect carve, even on steep trails. the two 155s just dont have enough effective edge. Also, gotta carve faster.
> 
> on that note, anyone interested in a 155 ride kink or a 155 sims impulse?


167 WIDE i love this thing its sort of like a monster truck..


----------



## Guest

megladan said:


> 167 WIDE i love this thing its sort of like a monster truck..


Screw that 168 wide here baby

On another note, if anybodys heading up to a mountain NEXT weekend PM me, I got gas moneyz


----------



## Guest

Shiiiiit, my spring break starts NEXT week, and look at the weather in Vermont for next weekend... nooooooooo... please change... pretty please....


----------



## Guest

It will change, don't worry. The weather people have no idea what they are talking about. Well, last night they did get one thing right, we got the 6-8 inches of powder they predicted. Conditions should be pretty sweet today.

Went to Bristol yesterday. It sleeted all day and I was covered in a sheet of ice from head to toe. The snow itself was surprisingly good and I had a good time. The "poor" weather kept a lot of people off the mountain.


----------



## Guest

livelyjay said:


> It will change, don't worry. The weather people have no idea what they are talking about. Well, last night they did get one thing right, we got the 6-8 inches of powder they predicted. Conditions should be pretty sweet today.
> 
> Went to Bristol yesterday. It sleeted all day and I was covered in a sheet of ice from head to toe. The snow itself was surprisingly good and I had a good time. The "poor" weather kept a lot of people off the mountain.


melting snow + rain + freezing tempatures = no good..


----------



## Guest

The rain killed my weekend here to, but I needed a break to get over this flu bug going around.


----------



## Guest

EVERYONE! Pray to the heavens for us northeastern folk! I JUST got my new gear in and I want to try it at least once before season ends. I was hoping for this Sunday.

PRAY PRAY PRAY!


----------



## Guest

Ditto man, I just bought a new board (my first board), I go home for spring break this Friday and I was gonna go for like 3 days from Sunday-Tuesday... the 10 day forecast looks mediocre. I figure maybe if I go as far north as I can, to say Sugarloaf, it'll be better and less rainlike... hopefully?


----------



## Guest

Sheeet, I wish I could go up up up north. Closest I can get is Mt Snow but thats 80 bucks for bus ride n lift whereas windham would b 65 for lift,ride, and lesson.


----------



## Guest

I feel you... I go to school in NYC, but I'm from outside of Boston.


----------



## Guest

GRRRR! The only decent place looks like Okemo but thats 80 PLUS w/e lessons cost there. Ugh. I have Friday and Monday off and would love to go riding but no way to get anywhere.


----------



## Guest

take the bus to VT man, just do it. if you got the days off take advantage not much of a season left. ima try to get up there 2 more times this season


----------



## Guest

Yeah but NOBODY does trips on Mondays and Fridays which sucks.


----------



## Guest

last minute powderday? i do believe so


----------



## Guest

Yeah Im TRYING to go to Hunter Sunday and get off work but Ill see how that goes. I would prefer Windham but Emilios only does Hunter on Sundays.


----------



## Guest

Im tying to go to Hunter to Sunday into Monday. Anyone know the conditions up there? I went to the Poconos today and there was so much slush that you sunk down to the dirt at some points. I went down twice and went home. Waste of a day. I think my local mountains may be close to being done for the year unless we get a freak massive snow storm.


----------



## Guest

Im heading up to Hunter Sunday for sure now. They got about 3 inches today with up to 5-6 coming tomorrow. Sunday is partly cloudy and in the 30's so its looking good. For my sake I hope its not too packed.


----------



## NYCboarder

any1 got any info on mountain creek conditions? i was planning on heading up for twilight since the rain will be gone.. we didnt even get alot of rain down here but i dont know what they got up there.. any info would be great guys (and gals)

also. how is it riding after some rain. is it really that bad?


----------



## Guest

going to windham, hopefully its not an icerink.. whatever its better than doing nothing..


----------



## Guest

DAMN YOU! lol I needed a ride for Windham but I had to settle on Hunter for tomorrow with Emilios


----------



## Guest

Trace63 said:


> DAMN YOU! lol I needed a ride for Windham but I had to settle on Hunter for tomorrow with Emilios


trust me i dont think you wanna cram into a wrangler, and suffer from the worst contact high of your life :laugh: anyways!
OFF TO THE MOUNTAIN!


----------



## Guest

I thinking of skipping school and hitting Gore Mountain this Wednesday, but if not Im hitting Royal Mountain on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Guest

wet loose granular.. spring riding shenanigans were had, fog so bad you couldnt make out trail from trees!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

WOOT,WOOT, WOOT I'm going to Baker this weekend both Friday and Saturday...yeah frickin holy land.







Oh...but I go every weekend....never mind


----------



## Guest

You all make me jealous, 40 times is about twice as much as I've gone in my lifetime of 2 seasons. That includes my shredtacular 4 day break in Colorado.


----------



## snoeboarder

Stowe this weekend to cap the season off, day #20 for me


----------



## Music Moves

Tomorrow will only be my third time at Snowshoe in WV this season, so I'm stoked!


----------



## justdust

Butternut Sat & Sun ($20 lift tickets btw). Hopefully Mt. Snow next Friday and Stratton on Sat., good Lord willin' and the creek don't rise!:laugh:


----------



## indoblazin

Just booked this Sat-Sun at Killington. Moved out here to the East a month ago from Vancouver and have been doing the East Coast Snow Tour -- Tremblant, Calabogie (dinky Ontario mosquito tit), Jay, and now Kill, next weekend Stowe or Sugarbush.

The scale/snow doesn't compare to Whistler/Blackcomb but it's been fun hittin up something different every weekend. Kinda like being single again


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Day 89 of the basin today.


----------



## snoeboarder

89! thats awesome, im doing #20 sunday at stowe


----------



## Guest

#19 at Snowshoe WV on Sunday ! Hoooahhhh !


----------



## lakerz213

How are conditions at Windham, Hunter, Belleayre these days? Still good coverage? Icy?


----------



## snoeboarder

coverage has to be lacking some, ny has been really warm, i doubt its icy since its so warm


----------



## Music Moves

hm1sfidc said:


> #19 at Snowshoe WV on Sunday ! Hoooahhhh !


We should try to do a meet at Snowshoe for next season.


----------



## Guest

BurtonAvenger said:


> Day 89 of the basin today.


EIGHTY-NINE, that is amazing. So jealous!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I'll hit probably 130 before I say fuck it and go into snowboarding hibernation.


----------



## Mysticfalcon

dont feel bad last year we were into may and this year they are already thinking of advancing the pond skiming ahead of apr 18 Stupid warm weather. I dont want to wakeboard yet.


----------



## Guest

Just came back from Camelback, it was slushy turned icy... It was pretty empty, the ice/snow were melting, you could see some patches of green on some trails, I think this is it for Camelback.


----------



## justdust

Butternut was fun this weekend...crunchy in the morning and slushy after lunch. They may stay open through first weekend of April. Friday I'm hoping to hit Council day at Mt Snow (if work allows) and maybe Stratton on Sat. if the weather cooperates.


----------



## svenreed

rode killington last sunday, the 22nd. and it was amazing. a little slow but really freaking good, got about 3 inches of snow while i was there so plenty of powder and hardly any ice, all of the parks were open. im psyched on killington now, hope to go back before the season ends.


----------



## Guest

Hunter is closing April 11th, but I doubt their conditions are any good at this point. I'm thinking about going Butternut this weekend, or somewhere in VT...


----------



## mOnky

SnowBun said:


> Hunter is closing April 11th, but I doubt their conditions are any good at this point. I'm thinking about going Butternut this weekend, or somewhere in VT...


I went yesterday..
It was hard packed and well groomed from the morning til noon.. after that it was soft slush


----------



## Guest

Are you talking about Butter not Hunter? lol.


----------



## mOnky

SnowBun said:


> Are you talking about Butter not Hunter? lol.


LOL.. i was talking about Hunter 
Where do you plan on riding this weekend? VT?


----------



## justdust

Butternut has been the same the past three weekends...crunchy in the a.m., slushy in the p.m. It's lots of fun. All trails have been open so far, but due to slow traffic, they did not bother running one of the lifts last weekend (but you can still access all trails). Recommend fidler/freewheeler/downspout in the afternoon if you go. I'm playing hooky Friday and hitting Mt. Snow and maybe Stratton on Sat.


----------



## tomtom88

i may be going to either A-Basin or Loveland.


----------



## Guest

tomtom88 said:


> i may be going to either A-Basin or Loveland.


THAT IS NOT EAST COAST! :thumbsdown:


----------



## baldy

hittin up stratton this sat. hope conditions will be good


----------



## lisevolution

I heard the conditions were ok last weekend from a friend who was up at Stratton so I would think it would be ok this week also


----------



## Guest

Went to Mount Snow this weekend, it was horrible... there were mosquitoes by the base and puddles of water/slush everywhere, and the rain on Sunday didn't help... My season is officially over


----------



## visibleinks

Okemo today was still in good shape (free lift ticket with canned goods). South Face is closed. But driving home it started pouring rain. I overheard a worker saying April 12th is the last day for Okemo.

Also heard that Killington is still in good shape.

My season is done too - at my house on Monday we got almost 3 inches but most of it just melted the next day. The temps just rise up too fast.


----------



## lisevolution

I was thinking about getting up one last time on Saturday but I don't want to drive all the way to Okemo from Long Island for a day trip. Anyone make it to Stratton last weekend or this week? I know this is closing weekend for them but if there is still decent amount open I may make the trek


----------



## Guest

Oh wow, Stratton is closing already? Damn. I'm heading out to Mt. Snow on Sat with a few other people from the forum


----------



## Guest

Mt Hood in Oregon is going off right now. I stay away on the weekends. 172 inch base and counting, Another foot tonight. I am truly blessed. The best resort riding for me EVER. Spring has not sprung. It feels like Christmas and all the prezzies are for ME.


Sorry!!  I wish you all could be here... I really do:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Shut up! Go back to your Mid-West threads


----------



## visibleinks

Jiminy Peak has an ecoupon for $10 on Sunday - wonder if they will have any snow left.

Looks like rain Fri and Sat but should clear up Sunday.


Ugggh, I don't want my season to be over......where is the freak spring blizzard we need?


----------



## Guest

tomorrow (Saturday) is Camelback's last day and lift ticket is $9.99 only


----------



## itch808

shinji318 said:


> Went to Mount Snow this weekend, it was horrible... there were mosquitoes by the base and puddles of water/slush everywhere, and the rain on Sunday didn't help... My season is officially over


Thanks for the tip, I was planning on hitting up Mt. Snow this weekend, now I'm not sure if I should try Okemo or Stratton instead.


----------



## kMc

twkid84 said:


> tomorrow (Saturday) is Camelback's last day and lift ticket is $9.99 only


yup, snowgypsy and i will be there. closest mountain to us thats still open.


----------



## mOnky

This is depressing me


----------



## Guest

SnowBun said:


> Shut up! Go back to your Mid-West threads


 U talkin to me shred betty? :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

Yes. You. 

I'm pissed, because of the rain I don't get to go out this weekend


----------



## Guest

Sorry doll. I did not realize I was posting on the Eastcoast thread. I sincerly wish you could all fly out here to ride the Hood and then crash and party at my Crib.  did'nt mean to rub your face in it. sorry bout that. 


btw thats pacific northwest threads.


----------



## justdust

SnowBun said:


> Yes. You.
> 
> I'm pissed, because of the rain I don't get to go out this weekend



whiteface is $25 tomorrow...I'm heading up for one last shot!:thumbsup:


----------



## visibleinks

Well here in Woodford VT we are getting snow. Almost 4 inches so far and it's coming down. I'm at about 2200 feet but even lower they were getting snow. 

I'm hoping it keeps up - I may hit Bromley tomorrow. A wildcard is the wind - seems it may be intense tomorrow and could affect lifts.


----------



## Guest

I'm getting one last hoorah for the season, 3 days at Jay Peak for Easter weekend. They got 5-7 inches of new snow and looking to get some more before Friday. Right now I'm crossing anything on my body that doesn't hurt. :laugh:


----------



## tekniq33

I am headed to Stowe Friday & Saturday. Looks like they have had about 9" at higher elevations over the last few days and temps expect to remain low with chance of snow the next couple of days. I said it before, I will say it again.... It's not dead yet!


----------



## justdust

*Killington*

Anyone know if Killington will be worth the 3 hour drive tomorrow? Whiteface was pretty disappointing last weekend.


----------



## Guest

justdust said:


> Anyone know if Killington will be worth the 3 hour drive tomorrow? Whiteface was pretty disappointing last weekend.


Killington was pretty good on Sunday. Bear got the sun in the am. A bit to sticky later in the day but Superstar was good all day long. I didn't get a chance to hit ramshead. heard the glades were still open.

Stratton this Sunday.


----------

